# S7 als Modbus RTU Master???



## RichiSPS (28 September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich will mehrer Geräte über einen Bus an eine SPS anschließen.

Wie kann ich eine S7  - 3XX dazu bewegen die Master Funktion in einem MODBUS Netzwerk zu übernehmen.  Angeschlossen werden mehrere Slaves, die ihre Werte im IEEE754 Float Format (32 Bit) herausgeben.
Als "Medium" wird eine 2-wire RS485 Schnittstelle verwendet.

Funktioniert das ganze auch ohne die Module CP341/342?
Die sollen ja ziemlich teuer sein?

Benötige ich solche Zusatzmodule?
Benötige ich besondere Software / Treiber...

Was kostet solch ein Spass?
Vielen Dank für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Tipps.


----------



## Jochen (6 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, es funktioniert nur über einen Kommunikationsprozessor CP341 oder CP414. Zusätzlich brauchst du von Siemens A&D den Treiber "Modbus Master" inklusive Hardware-Dongle mit dem du den CP mit dem Treiber beladen kannst. Der Treiber kostet 889€ ohne Dokumentation und mit 1097€


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

*Vipa*

Wie sieht das bei Vipa aus ?? Mit dem CP 240 geht das doch auch, oder ? Wird da auch ein so teurer Treiber inkl Dongel benötigt ????


----------

